# Thông tin cần biết trước khi mua bếp từ Faster



## bepcuongthinh (28 Tháng sáu 2021)

Bếp từ Faster đang là vấn đề khiến khách hàng quan tâm nhất vì thời gian gần đây khách hàng luôn đưa hàng loạt câu hỏi như: *“ Hỏi bếp từ Faster dùng có tốt không” ?* chất lượng ổn định không? tất cả những thắc mắc đó thì đều chưa có câu trả lời phù hợp.Để giải quyết những  thắc mắc đó mời các bạn tham khảo đoạn chia sẻ sau nhé.







*Giới thiệu tổng quan về Faster*

Faster là 1 thương hiệu nhà bếp ở Việt Nam và được sản xuất tại các quốc gia : Đức, Italia, Tây Ban Nha, Malaysia…Faster có đầy đủ thiết bị nhà bếp và  đồ gia dụng  cao cấp với các mặt hàng khác như: bếp điện, bếp từ, lò vi sóng, vòi chậu máy hút mùi, máy rửa bát,...

Trải qua chặng đường 10 năm hình thành và phát triển, từ một doanh nghiệp nhỏ chuyên phân phối lẻ các thiết bị nhà bếp nhập khẩu, đến nay Faster đã khẳng định được uy tín và tên tuổi trong lòng người tiêu dùng với đa dạng các dòng sản phẩm có mẫu mã đẹp, sang trọng, hiện đại và giá thành hấp dẫn.Với chất lượng sản phẩm ưu việt, chương trình khuyến mại hấp dẫn cùng các dịch vụ hậu mãi chu đáo, Faster cam kết mang lại cho khách hàng 6 lợi ích khi sử dụng thiết bị nhà bếp cao cấp Faster.Hiện nay hãng Faster đã có công ty tại: 

Công ty cổ phần Faster Việt Nam

1900545595 / 1900545452

Email: cskh@faster.vn

Địa chỉ: 12 ngách 1 ngõ 111 Nguyễn Xiển Thanh Xuân, Hà Nội

*Các dòng bếp từ faster hiện nay gồm

1.Bếp từ Faster xuất xứ Đức*:






Đây là 2 model được khách hàng tin dùng nhất. Bếp từ Faster FS 741G,bếp từ Faster FS 741GI,

*2.Bếp từ Faster xuất xứ Tây Ban Nha*

Mẫu bếp từ này có giá dao động từ 12-14 triệu đó là model Bếp từ Faster FS -ID268, bếp từ Faster FS-ID 266..

*3.Bếp từ Faster xuất xứ Malaysia*

Bếp có mức giá dao động trong khoảng từ 9 đến 12 triệu đồng, như 1 số model : Bếp từ Faster 688I, bếp từ Faster FS ID288...

*4.Bếp từ Faster xuất xứ Trung Quốc*

Mẫu bếp từ giá rẻ này có giá dao động khoảng từ 6-8 triệu đồng. Quý khách có thể tham khảo model : Bếp từ Faster FS 628I, Bếp từ Faster FS 216I ...

*Đánh giá mặt kính, linh kiện và tính năng

1.Mặt kính,linh kiện




*

Bếp từ Faster sử dụng nhiều loại mặt kính khác nhau như: Kính ceramic, kính eurokera và kính schott ceran.


Mặt kính ceramic: có khả năng chịu lực chịu nhiệt tốt, dễ dàng vệ sinh.
Mặt kính eurokera : bề mặt kính chống trầy xước, không bám bẩn, rất dễ vệ sinh khi sử dụng.Chịu cú sốc nhiệt lên tới 700 độ C.
Mặt kính schootceran : Có khả năng chống trầy xước, chịu lực,chịu nhiệt cao, chịu nhiệt lên đến 1000 độ C, sốc nhiệt lên đến 800 độ C.






*3. Tính năng




*

Hãng Faster trang bị cho bếp từ rất nhiều tính năng thông minh giúp cho công việc nấu nướng của các chị em nội trợ trở nên đơn giản, nhanh chóng hơn.


Với tính năng hẹn giờ nấu: quý có có thể hẹn chế độ tắt bếp tùy thuộc vào nhu cầu cảu mình,ngoài ra khách hàng có thể vừa nấu ăn vừa làm công việc khác.
Khóa trẻ em: Đây là tính năng quan trọng nhất khi nhà có trẻ nhỏ, khi đang nấu ăn trẻ nhỏ vô tình sờ vào bêp rất nguy hiểm vậy tính năng này an toàn hơn giúp khách hàng yên tâm hơn.
Chức năng booster:  Việc nấu ăn trở lên nhanh hơn giúp tiết kiệm thời gian vào bếp cho người sử dụng.
Tính năng chống tràn: Vô tình nước nóng trào ra khu vực bảng điều khiển thì bếp sẽ lập tức phát ra âm thanh cảnh báo và tự động tắt.
Ngoài ra, bếp từ Faster còn trang bị một số tính năng như:  Cảnh báo nhiệt dư vùng nấu, tự động tắt bếp khi không có nồi, hệ thống bảo vệ quá nhiệt, quá áp,...giúp bảo vệ an toàn cho linh kiện, kéo dài tuổi thọ của bếp cũng như  bảo vệ an toàn sức khỏe cho người sử dụng.
*Chế độ bảo hành, bảo trì sản phẩm






1.Chính sách bảo hành*


Bếp đơn: Bảo hành 1 năm, 1 đổi 1 trong vòng 7 ngày
Bếp đôi, bếp ba, bếp bốn: Bảo hành 3 năm, 1 đổi 1 trong vòng 7 ngày
*2. Những trường hợp được bảo hành:*


Do lỗi hỏng hóc, sự cố kỹ thuật xảy ra do lỗi của nhà sản xuất
Bếp còn trong thời hạn bảo hành được tính kể từ ngày kích hoạt mã số bảo hành điện tử trên mặt bếp
Số serial trên bếp được ghi nhận trên hệ thống bảo hành sản phẩm của Faster Việt Nam
*3.Những trường hợp không được bảo hành:*


Bếp chưa kích hoạt bảo hành điện tử
Bếp đã qua thời hạn bảo hành
Tem bảo hành bị rách hoặc bị sửa đổi
Bếp bị hỏng do sử dụng không đúng hướng dẫn sử dụng
Bị hỏng trong quá trình sử dụng làm rơi, vỡ, va đập, trầy xước, móp méo, ẩm ướt, hoen rỉ, chảy nước
Có dấu hiệu hư hỏng do chuột bọ hoặc côn trùng xâm nhập hoặc do hỏa hoạn, thiên tai gây nên
Khách hàng tự ý tháo dỡ, sửa chữa không được sự ủy quyền của Faster.
*Kết luận* với những chia sẻ trên giúp quý khách giải đáp được những thắc mắc của mình quý khách  có thể yên tâm lựa chọn và sử dụng dòng bếp Faster cho gia đình mình. Tuy nhiên, để đảm bảo về chất lượng cũng như giá thành của sản phẩm bạn nên đến những cơ sở uy tín với nhiều năm kinh nghiệm.

Bản thân bếp Cường Thịnh là đại lý cấp 1 là địa chỉ bán hàng lâu năm trên thị trường chúng tôi luôn tự tin khẳng định chất lượng sản phẩm và giá thành hợp lý nhất tới tay người tiêu dùng.Quý khách  ghé *Showroom Bếp CườngThịnh 801-Quang Trung-Hà Đông *hoặc click vào bepcuongthinh.vn  để tham khảo từng sản phẩm hơn nữa quý  khách còn có cơ hội nhận nhiều chương trình khuyến mãi và  quà tặng hấp dẫn.


----------

